# Need some advice for my new layout!



## sivvyjones (Feb 21, 2011)

I am planning on building a small layout in my apartment, but to make it more practical I want to build it in 2ft by 2ft sections. What I am having a hard time deciding is what era to set it in. I was planning on it being set in Ontario, but the actual timeframe is escaping me. Any advice? I would like to make use of older VIA Rail/CNR/CPR passenger trainsets if possible.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Depends on several things - What kind of buildings do you want? I was going after a '50's kind of scheme Ontario or Quebec. You can see my post (a complete newbie last November) and how my layout is coming along. Steve (see "Long Valley Lumber etc." post in this forum.


----------

